# Firearms Courses



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

I have found the list of approved courses and some places that offer it, however I am a bit confused about obtaining a class A license. Does it require that I take a course or is it just a positive towards the license? Also, as long as the course is approved it doesn't matter whether it is say NRA basic pistol or a home safety course?


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

RedWaterMan said:


> I have found the list of approved courses and some places that offer it, however I am a bit confused about obtaining a class A license. Does it require that I take a course or is it just a positive towards the license? Also, as long as the course is approved it doesn't matter whether it is say NRA basic pistol or a home safety course?


You have to take a course, regardless of which class of license you are trying to get. As long as the course is on the approved list it doesn't matter what the title of it is. I took the Home Safety course and that was enogh for my class-A. I have since taken additional classes as I felt that the Home Safety course was pretty basic and did not offer much in the way of actual training (it focused on safety, but only gave a cursory overview of shooting techniques and legal issues).


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

RedWaterMan...I took the Home Safety course and the class I believe had the NRA course as part of it. PM me if you want the info from the class I took. The instructor was GREAT!!


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

badgebunny said:


> RedWaterMan...I took the Home Safety course and the class I believe had the NRA course as part of it. PM me if you want the info from the class I took. The instructor was GREAT!!


where would i find the list of approved classes, I'm signed up to take one in march.. just curious


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 11, 2005)

Holden PD has a class on February 8th. That's where I took mine. No singn up required. You can get all the info off of *Holdenpd.com/firearms*. It is nothing special, just your basic safety class. It's pretty much set up as "teaching to the test". If nothing else it's good enough for your LTC, and you can seek more training after that.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 11, 2005)

The entire list of approved classes can be found on mass.gov. Try this link:

http://www.mass.gov/portal/site/massgovportal/menuitem.8df13acb79c731c14db4a11030468a0c/?pageID=eopsterminal&L=2&L0=Home&L1=Firearms+Registration+%26+Laws&sid=Eeops&b=terminalcontent&f=msp_firearms_msp_firearms_approved_basic_firearms_safety_courses&csid=Eeops


----------

